# Best speakers for heavy metal? THX certified?



## MetallosaurusRex (Jun 9, 2011)

I mostly listen to heavy metal in all its forms - death, thrash, black and their sub-genres. But haven't yet figured out which speakers can do justice to the music.

The problems with earlier speakers-some make black metal too shrieky due to lack of balanced bass where the channels, esp. the tweeters overpower the woofer. While in some, the death metal riffs get mixed up (too much bass).

I don't have a cool soundcard in my laptop and I don't plan to buying a new one anytime soon.

I am looking at preferably THX certified speakers and a budget of max. 8k, preferably a reputed brand. Suggestions?


----------



## desiibond (Jun 9, 2011)

Firest, what is the use of THX certified speakers if the source isn't THX certified and if for basic use. anyways, check Altec Lansing expressionist ULTRA - MX6021


----------



## MetallosaurusRex (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks, you have a point here: since most music in heavy metal is produced in (sometimes intentionally) very basic recording rooms which of course means not THX certified.

But still, I'll prefer THX certified ones as I want audiophile grade sound, and the MX6021 isn't certified. Very good, nonetheless!


----------



## desiibond (Jun 9, 2011)

MetallosaurusRex said:


> Thanks, you have a point here: since most music in heavy metal is produced in (sometimes intentionally) very basic recording rooms which of course means not THX certified.
> 
> But still, I'll prefer THX certified ones as I want audiophile grade sound, and the MX6021 isn't certified. Very good, nonetheless!



dude. you are not getting me. if the soundcard is not THX certified, there is no use in paying extra bucks for THX certified speakers. and FYI, THX is not the one-stop-solution for audio nirvana. there are better sets without THX cert out there that pawn THX sets.

anyways, check logitech z-623 too.


----------



## MetallosaurusRex (Jun 10, 2011)

desiibond said:


> dude. you are not getting me. if the soundcard is not THX certified, there is no use in paying extra bucks for THX certified speakers. and FYI, THX is not the one-stop-solution for audio nirvana. there are better sets without THX cert out there that pawn THX sets.
> 
> anyways, check logitech z-623 too.



ok...if thats what you meant. I am more inclined towards Z-623 as the review and price looks good. Moreover, I've had a bad experience with AL. I had Altec Lansing VS 4121 BLK and it was too bassy for my type of music. Now I am not gonna buy a speaker system without giving it a try with some songs of mine  Showrooms like Croma, Next would be good to test these out.



MetallosaurusRex said:


> ok...if thats what you meant. I am more inclined towards Z-623 as the review and price looks good. Moreover, I've had a bad experience with AL. I had Altec Lansing VS 4121 BLK and it was too bassy for my type of music. Now I am not gonna buy a speaker system without giving it a try with some songs of mine  Showrooms like Croma, Next would be good to test these out.




well, went to Croma, not many choices there.

Been going through reviews and ratings and spcifications and what not, for the past few days. I suppose Logitech Z 2300 is still the one! Have heard them before at a friend's and they sound great (for metal too). IMO, it still pwns the newer generation of speakers, including its own 

The challenge: Finding the good ol' Z2300 in Pune :\

P.S.-I also hit on some reviews on Klipsh, Edifier and HK Soundsticks II & III. Impressed by them as well, but have never listened to them. Anyone?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 11, 2011)

From what I've seen, in Heavy Metal you need really flat frequency response across all volume levels. Trouble is several high end speakers claiming flat frequency response don't sound so flat at really low or really high volumes, especially if you're into Progressive Metal with 2 guitars and keyboards with the three tones being distinct.


----------



## MetallosaurusRex (Jun 12, 2011)

MetalheadGautham said:


> From what I've seen, in Heavy Metal you need really flat frequency response across all volume levels. Trouble is several high end speakers claiming flat frequency response don't sound so flat at really low or really high volumes, especially if you're into Progressive Metal with 2 guitars and keyboards with the three tones being distinct.



True...I still feel the older ones like Logitech Z2300 and AL MX5021 are the best.Not able to find them here in Pune. Any online outlets?

update: ok, with frantic search, both online and off, couldnt find either MX5021 or Z2300 in Pune. THEN I came across Edifier S530 on the net and the specs struck me at once. A friend who has heard them also has positive reviews and there are good reviews about it on the internet. As I'll be playing it through bluetooth, they'll be away from my laptop and so the remote control will come in handy. Will place my order with the online portal soon. Edifier S530 it is!!! \m/


----------



## mayanksharma (Jun 25, 2011)

desiibond said:


> Firest, what is the use of THX certified speakers if the source isn't THX certified and if for basic use.





desiibond said:


> dude. you are not getting me. if the soundcard is not THX certified, there is no use in paying extra bucks for THX certified speakers. and FYI, THX is not the one-stop-solution for audio nirvana. there are better sets without THX cert out there that pawn THX sets.



My friend, seems like you misunderstood the THX certification.
First of all, it has absolutely nothing to do with THX certified source or soundcard! 
It is a quality assurance meant for audio/video equipments and digital contents; just like ISO and CMMI ! 
And yeah, THX certified equipments do have certain edge over the regular equipments.
Just dont start anything with Z5500! 
There are much more about THX than it seems. Try reading about it. You'll find some interesting things. 

@topic,
You might wanna stick with 2.1 speaker systems as you are more biased towards music.
Check out the suggestions by Desiibond!


----------



## nvrmndryo (Jun 26, 2011)

try parmar distributors i bought z-5500 from them few months ago .


----------



## MetallosaurusRex (Jun 26, 2011)

I have already ordered myself Edifier S530 based on reviews (online and word-of-mouth). Specs look pretty good, and esp. the excessive control on the bass impresses me (separate bass control over channels, woofer and then over and above it, control over woofer level).

I always had basic-ish speakers in 2-3k range, mostly Creative and AL. Now I can afford a significant upgrade so going for it. Ordered through Infibeam at a discounted price of 9.3k. Should reach in 3-4 days. Shall post my feedback once I get them!

P.S.-I am VERY optimistic


----------



## nvrmndryo (Jun 27, 2011)

even i ordered z-5500 from Infibeam , I never knew this site , I got to knw becz of you .thnx .
Are u frm Pune ?


----------



## MetallosaurusRex (Jun 28, 2011)

Well...the wait is over. My new Edifier S530 are here. And to up sum their sound quality in one word: EPIC.  \m/

Excellent reproduction even at high volumes, control over the bass to just set it right, channels have great clarity and sub-woofer a very dominating presence. 

Justice is now served to my heavy metal collection. The riffs are clear, the blast beats sharp and the double bass drums are booming 

P.S.-There is a facility to kill your neighbours too. Its called boost mode 



nvrmndryo said:


> even i ordered z-5500 from Infibeam , I never knew this site , I got to knw becz of you .thnx .
> Are u frm Pune ?



Welcome dude. Yes, I'm in Pune.


----------



## nvrmndryo (Jun 28, 2011)

tht was quick delivery by infibeam.I asked ure from pune cz i wanted to knw tht , did u pay any taxes or octroi charges ?if yes how much ?


----------



## MetallosaurusRex (Jun 29, 2011)

nvrmndryo said:


> tht was quick delivery by infibeam.I asked ure from pune cz i wanted to knw tht , did u pay any taxes or octroi charges ?if yes how much ?



Well...not quick so to speak. It took them 11 days to deliver it (may be they were coming from abroad thats why). However, they delivered within the espected delivery date, which was 28 June. I had to follow-up once, though.

No octroi etc was paid by me. Zilch.


----------



## nvrmndryo (Jun 29, 2011)

*ohk.Hope there won't be any octroi for me ! *
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
KeeP rOckiNg !!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

sad news ,Infibeam called me today ,said they don't have z-5500 in stock , they can arrange me one from mumbai for extra money..if they don't have in stock y they have written in stock !! tht sucks !


----------



## mayanksharma (Jul 4, 2011)

MetallosaurusRex said:


> Well...the wait is over. My new Edifier S530 are here. And to up sum their sound quality in one word: EPIC.  \m/
> 
> Excellent reproduction even at high volumes, control over the bass to just set it right, channels have great clarity and sub-woofer a very dominating presence.
> 
> ...



Kudos for the purchase! 
Post a review or share the system specs please!


----------



## MetallosaurusRex (Jul 4, 2011)

aha...will surely do and post the link here!


----------

